# anyone have a good reciepe for artichoke dip.



## jamesngalveston (Nov 10, 2013)

thanks, need a tried but real good artichoke dip recipe..
thanks.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 10, 2013)

This is my go to recipe. 

View attachment Artichoke_Dip.pdf


----------



## Julie (Nov 10, 2013)

This is what I use. Mike that recipe looks awesome, I love asiago chees.

*[FONT=&quot]Creamy Crab and Artichoke Dip[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Ingredients[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 can (14 oz) artichoke hearts, drained[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 pkg (8 oz) cream cheese, softened[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 cup mayonnaise[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]¾ cup finely shredded parmesan cheese[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1/3 cup sliced green onions[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6 oz of crabmeat, I use canned crabmeat 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Crackers[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Directions[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] Choip artichoke hearts, set aside. In medium bowl stir together cream cheese and mayonnaise. Stir in artichoke hearts, parmesan cheese and onions. Fold in crabmeat. Spoon into 9-inch pie plate or two 2 cup casseroles. Bake uncovered at 375 ° for 25 minutes or until heated through. Garnish as desired. Serve with crackers.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Note:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Soften cream cheese in microwave at high for 15 to 20 seconds. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If using two 2-cup casseroles, one may be refrigerated and baked up to 24 hours later. Increase baking time by 5 minutes for refrigerated casserole.[/FONT]


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 10, 2013)

both look good, i want it hot, so i will make mikes, thanks alot both of you.


----------

